# Imperial Guard for sale & trade



## Shemster (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey, 

I am working on a battle company for my Crimson Fists and am about 80% done. All in all I need:

5 Devastators
1 Dreadnought (preferably an Ironclad Or standard one)
10 Tactical Marines
Drop pods (not necessary but would be nice to have them if they are going)

I am willing to trade for Imperial Guard (green and Khaki, almost Cadian scheme) which consists of:

3x Leman Russ Demolishers
1x Leman Russ Battle Tank
1x Manticore
1x Hydra Flak Tank
1x Valkyrie or Vendetta (wings can change for either)
Around 50 Guardsmen 
3x Autocannon heavy weapons teams
1x Heavy Bolter team
Creed, Kell, yarrick, straken.
1x Devil Dog

or my Horus Heresy World Eater army which is:
5x Cataphractti Terminators with power fists
20 MK4 armour marines.

I can provide pictures if you would like them.

Would also be tempted to buy if cheap enough.

Would really prefer if the models were new or undercoated as painted ones can be a bummer to deal with but depending on colour (blue ones being good) I will consider painted models.

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey, I have 10 Tactical Marines in my trade thread just below yours, and am interested in your Manticore. I have either DV ones with the DA emblems trimmed off neatly, or AoBR/tac squad box ones with a variety of specials and sergeants.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Shemster (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey,

I would trade the Manticore for perhaps 15 marines? Preferably not the AOBR or DV ones as I already have them in my army and don't want duplicates of those models.


----------

